# Best 5.1 MultiChannel Speakers for arnd Rs. 10,000



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Budget is around Rs 10,000*

What should be the "BEST" 5.1 channel PC speakers (readily) available in India??Period


Me closing on to the following models

1) *Altec Lansing VS3151R (with IR Remote)*

2) *Altec Lansing Model 5100,(though old but good looking)(but cable remote)*


My Priorities (in order) at Purchase decision r:

1)Good Performance

2)GR88 (cool)looks

3)Cool Features(like onboard Dprologic2 or DTS decoder ,i.e mono/Stereo 2 multichannel switchover switches available,etc)

**Basically looking forward 2 the speakers for Gaming(Mainly) & ocassional DVD on PC

SO,can sum1 rate these above 5.1 speakers & advise as per my needs?



***If there r other speakers,fulfilling the requirements,please do also bring them 2 my notice!



*****BTW,How are those NEW 5.1 PC speakers(Tower/floorstanding) from co.'s like Frontech,Artis,etc ,as per performance(RMS,power,etc>>???),Do any1 @the forum Own them?*

Lastly,a pre-paid THANKS from Me,
Bye.


----------



## royal (Sep 6, 2005)

Artis speakers are at per with Altec Lansing  8)

but steer clear of Frontech


----------



## Delpiero (Sep 6, 2005)

Just add 2000 more to your budget and go for Logitech z5300. Which is a great speaker system at this price. Follow the link

*www.rage3d.com/content/reviews/speakers/logitechz5300/


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 6, 2005)

nice  but i doubt whether these would be readily available in india??


----------



## Delpiero (Sep 6, 2005)

They are available in delhi.


----------



## imjimmy (Sep 7, 2005)

How much are the Z-5500 in India.

If i am right - they are supposed to be better than the 5300


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, the Z-5500 are a lot better than the 5300. They have 505W RMS power but also cost $400 which means they would cost over Rs. 20k in India.


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 7, 2005)

ofcourse Z5500 r betta as they hav 500rms  which comes around 23k and 5300 hav 280rms and comes around 12k but da biggest problem wid 5300 is they dun hav a wireless remote which is quite socking.but if u dun want a wireless remote which i dun think is da case as any speaker ova 6-7k must hav a wl remote but still sum how u can manage den trust me 5300 really rocks yesterday i had a demo and they were really impresive.


----------

